# Mail me demande mes mots de passes sans arrêt



## ryanux (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis confronté depuis pas mal de temps (plus d'un an...) à un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre : 

Mail me demande sans arrêt mes mots de passes pour mes comptes, j'ai beau cocher le "garder en mémoire dans le trousseau" ou un truc dans le genre, rien n'y fait.

le même problème est rencontré sur mes 3 machines : imac, macbook pro et mac mini tous les 3 sous Snow Leopard, mais ce problème date d'avant, déjà avec leopard.

*Quelques infos supplémentaires :* 

- Mes 3 comptes sont héberges chez free (pop.free.fr)
- La même config marche très bien sur l'iphone (l'iphone lui en tous cas ne me demande pas mes mots de passe sans arrêt)
- Ca marche aussi sur Outlook dans mon PC avec windows 7
- Mail check mes emails tous les 5min (peut être que free ne le permet pas?!)

Si quelqu'un a une idée ou a déjà rencontré le problème je suis preneur de la solution...

Merci !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Novembre 2009)

et, juste en passant, lorsque tu as crée ce fil, n'y a t'il pas une nouvelle fonction qui permettrait de vérifier si d'autres cas semblables n'auraient pas déjà été évoqués 

Regarde en bas de cette page, ne peux tu y trouver une solution ?


----------



## ryanux (19 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> et, juste en passant, lorsque tu as crée ce fil, n'y a t'il pas une nouvelle fonction qui permettrait de vérifier si d'autres cas semblables n'auraient pas déjà été évoqués
> 
> Regarde en bas de cette page, ne peux tu y trouver une solution ?



C'est sympa ici dis donc, même pas bonjour rien...

et non, je poste car comme tu pourra le constater en lisant ces posts, il ne s'y trouve aucune solution, à des questions parfois posées en 2004... je me permet donc d'en créer un nouveau histoire de voir s'il y a du nouveau sur le sujet.

Merci donc d'éviter de râler systématiquement sur le sempiternel "t'as pas pu faire une recherche avant de poser ta question ducon?" des fois, c'est justifié


----------



## Arlequin (19 Novembre 2009)

ryanux a dit:


> C'est sympa ici dis donc, même pas bonjour rien...
> 
> et non, je poste car comme tu pourra le constater en lisant ces posts, il ne s'y trouve aucune solution, à des questions parfois posées en 2004... je me permet donc d'en créer un nouveau histoire de voir s'il y a du nouveau sur le sujet.
> 
> Merci donc d'éviter de râler systématiquement sur le sempiternel "t'as pas pu faire une recherche avant de poser ta question ducon?" des fois, c'est justifié



oula, mais c'était un conseil , et je ne t'ai nullement insulté que je sache 

t'en fais ce que tu veux hein ... pas la peine de t'énerver

Comment savoir si tu as bien été voir, hein ? je dois le deviner ? 

et rien ne t'empêchait de continuer les posts existants

allez, bonne continuation


----------



## Arthemus (19 Novembre 2009)

ryanux a dit:


> C'est sympa ici dis donc, même pas bonjour rien...
> 
> et non, je poste car comme tu pourra le constater en lisant ces posts, il ne s'y trouve aucune solution, à des questions parfois posées en 2004... je me permet donc d'en créer un nouveau histoire de voir s'il y a du nouveau sur le sujet.
> 
> Merci donc d'éviter de râler systématiquement sur le sempiternel "t'as pas pu faire une recherche avant de poser ta question ducon?" des fois, c'est justifié


 

Salut,

En fait on en parle depuis moins longtemps que 2004, puisque j'ai aussi abordé ce point début novembre 2009 !
C'est par là pour voir:

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-et-mot-de-passe-des-comptes-284119.html

Mais il est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de réponse...

Depuis je suis allé un certain 7 novemebre dans une petite boutique Apple dans le centre de Paris.
J'ai posé la question à un type qui se qualifié de génie !!!

Sa réponse a été de supprimer les enregistrements de ces mots de passe directement dans le trousseau d'accès.
En indiquant ton mot de passe administrateur, tu peux voir en clair les mots de passe correspondant à ces entrées, si tu les avais oubliés.

C'est que j'ai fait.

Depuis, le problème continue ... mais en moins grave. Mais continue quand même !

Je pense maintenant que le problème vient plutôt de FREE car quand je ne renseigne pas le mot de passe, en cliquant sur annuler, au bout d'un certain temps, le compte refonctionne puis redéconne ....

Voilà où j'en suis de mes recherches sur la question !!!!

Si quelqu'un a une solution définitive ? ...


----------



## ryanux (19 Novembre 2009)

Arthemus a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> En fait on en parle depuis moins longtemps que 2004, puisque j'ai aussi abordé ce point début novembre 2009 !
> C'est par là pour voir:
> ...



Moi j'ai essayé de baisser la récurrence des checks : alors forcement y'en a moins vu qu'ils check moins... mais ça ne résout rien, il vient de me le refaire 

Que le probléme vienne de free : je ne pense pas, j'ai vu des gens avoir le méme probléme sur des comptes hotmail et je n'ai aucun souci sur outlook avec la meme config qui check mes mails toutes les minutes...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2009)

tu penses ce que tu veux 
mais vu le nombre de fils là dessus ( dont ce qu'il y a en dessous n'est qu'une minuscule partie)   conjuguée à l'hyperfréquence recente - de la mention de Free dans ces fils...

perso je n'ai aucun souci avec ca car mes messages free sont relevés par... gmail 
( et en plus il en filtre les spams)
gmail configuré dans mail
et ô etrangeté , pas de demande de mot de passe gmail

CQFD


----------



## Arthemus (19 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu penses ce que tu veux
> mais vu le nombre de fils là dessus ( dont ce qu'il y a en dessous n'est qu'une minuscule partie)   conjuguée à l'hyperfréquence recente - de la mention de Free dans ces fils...
> 
> perso je n'ai aucun souci avec ca car mes messages free sont relevés par... gmail
> ...



Comment fais tu pour relever tes messages free par gmail ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2009)

comme tout le monde
j'ai lu l'aide gmail

( y a aussi des fils qui parlent de l'option mail fetcher, c'est assez simple mais y a des precautions à prendre une fois revenu dans Mail pour eviter double releve , voir les fils)

et je dis gmail mais d'autres le font aussi ( laposte ,  hotmail depuis très peu, etc etc)


----------



## UTM-ViNcE (19 Novembre 2009)

pour ma part c'est pareil mais avec Hotmail


----------



## macdani (19 Novembre 2009)

UTM-ViNcE a dit:


> pour ma part c'est pareil mais avec Hotmail



Et moi j'ai souvent le même problème avec yahoo...


----------



## mikalak (19 Novembre 2009)

pareil, j'ai le même probleme avec free


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2009)

ryanux a dit:


> C'est sympa ici dis donc, même pas bonjour rien...
> 
> et non, je poste car comme tu pourra le constater en lisant ces posts, il ne s'y trouve aucune solution, à des questions parfois posées en 2004... je me permet donc d'en créer un nouveau histoire de voir s'il y a du nouveau sur le sujet.
> 
> Merci donc d'éviter de râler systématiquement sur le sempiternel "t'as pas pu faire une recherche avant de poser ta question ducon?" des fois, c'est justifié



Moi, ce que je trouve dommage, c'est qu'arrivant ici "en terrain conquis", non seulement tu rejettes les conseils en le prenant de haut, mais en plus, tu t'estimes dispensé de prendre connaissance de l'annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure en tête du forum où tu postes  Forum qui ,n'est, évidemment, pas le bon.

Mais bien sûr, tu dois considérer aussi que les modos n'ont rien d'autre à faire que de déménager tes topics, je suppose


----------



## Macopele (20 Novembre 2009)

ryanux a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis confronté depuis pas mal de temps (plus d'un an...) à un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre :
> 
> ...


J'avais ce problème depuis la MàJ en 10.6.2 et la solution je l'ai trouvée sur le forum. 
Dans les préférences mail sur l'onglet avancé il faur mettre authentification: mot de passe. Je suis aussi chez Free. Depuis tout roule sur mes 5 BAL.


----------



## Toz (20 Novembre 2009)

Macopele a dit:


> J'avais ce problème depuis la MàJ en 10.6.2 et la solution je l'ai trouvée sur le forum.
> Dans les préférences mail sur l'onglet avancé il faur mettre authentification: mot de passe. Je suis aussi chez Free. Depuis tout roule sur mes 5 BAL.



J'ai toujours été en "mot de passe", eh bien j'ai le même problème... Je suis chez Free..


----------



## ryanux (20 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce que je trouve dommage, c'est qu'arrivant ici "en terrain conquis", non seulement tu rejettes les conseils en le prenant de haut, mais en plus, tu t'estimes dispensé de prendre connaissance de l'annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure en tête du forum où tu postes  Forum qui ,n'est, évidemment, pas le bon.
> 
> Mais bien sûr, tu dois considérer aussi que les modos n'ont rien d'autre à faire que de déménager tes topics, je suppose



Non je ne prends rien de haut (sinon je ne posterai pas ici, soyons logiques) , je voudrais juste trouver une solution à mon problème et je n'en ai pas trouvé sur les autres topics, c'est en reparlant d'un probléme et en confrontant les idées de tout le monde qu'on trouvera une solution et pas en baissant les bras en disant "il y a pas de solution y'a déja plein de topics ou personne n'a trouvé"

On voit bien que le probléme ne vient pas de free au vu des témoignages des gens ayant le probléme sur yahoo, hotmail etc. 

Par contre notre point commun à tous c'est que nous utilisons MAIL, je me trompe?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------




Toz a dit:


> J'ai toujours été en "mot de passe", eh bien j'ai le même problème... Je suis chez Free..



Moi aussi je suis en "mot de passe" ça ne vient donc pas de là.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2009)

ryanux a dit:


> On voit bien que le probléme ne vient pas de free .


Ah bon ?
parce que  un probleme qui est chez A ou chez B ou chez C  , ne voudrait pas dire que le problleme peut etre  causé par quelque chose chez A ou B ou C?
faudra reviser tes cours de raisonnements logiques


en plus je t'ai démontré ( post 7) que free est bien en cause
quand on zappe free , plus de souci


----------



## Macopele (20 Novembre 2009)

Je confirme depuis 24h je n'ai plus de de demande de mot de passe
Avant c'était toutes les 15mn
J'ai bien sûr réparé les autorisations après le changement
Avant j'étais sur pop authentifié (APOP)


----------



## UTM-ViNcE (20 Novembre 2009)

J'ai toujours mis "Authentification : Mot de passe" et j'ai toujours besoin de rentré le mot de passe mais je suis  sous Hotmail
Et je suis en 10.6.2


----------



## Macopele (20 Novembre 2009)

Comme dis avant moi ça roule avec mes adresses Free. J'ai aussi une adresse gmail qui ne m'a jamais posé de soucis. Alors franchement le mystère demeure. Bon courage à toi


----------



## leon1983 (20 Novembre 2009)

tout pareil... je suis chez free et j'ai "mot de  passe" comme authentification.

au fait, pourquoi vous lui tombez dessus à Ryanux? il a pas l'air mechant et sa démarche est plutôt contructive, faut se détendre un peu, ce n'est qu'un forum....


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2009)

les reponses aussi sont constructives et pragmatiques
( fils existants , le rappel de section etc)

souci avec free?
on passe par un autre chemin qui marche sans problème  jusqu'à résolution par les parties impliquées


----------



## ryanux (20 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> parce que  un probleme qui est chez A ou chez B ou chez C  , ne voudrait pas dire que le problleme peut etre  causé par quelque chose chez A ou B ou C?
> faudra reviser tes cours de raisonnements logiques
> 
> ...



Merci de la leçon grand maitre, mes hommages à votre logique.

Franchement c'est pas un concours d'égo ici, les complexés passez votre chemin, j'ai un problème et j'aimerai le résoudre...

Le problème se pose chez des gens qui ont des boites mails chez free mais aussi chez yahoo ou hotmail, alors conclure que le problème vient de chez free ...

Le seul dénominateur commun à tout le monde c'est l'application Mail, je n'ai par ex aucun probléme d'accés à ces même boites mail avec Outlook, si le problème venait de l'hebergeur il se poserait quelque soit l'application.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h41 ----------




leon1983 a dit:


> tout pareil... je suis chez free et j'ai "mot de  passe" comme authentification.
> 
> au fait, pourquoi vous lui tombez dessus à Ryanux? il a pas l'air mechant et sa démarche est plutôt contructive, faut se détendre un peu, ce n'est qu'un forum....



Merci, sauf qu'ici apparemment certains veulent plus avoir raison que résoudre un problème apparemment 

T'as essayé en baissant la fréquence des checks? je dois avouer que ça a l'air de plutot se calmer depuis que j'ai mis 30min (au lieu de 5)


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2009)

_kof kof ! on reprend dans la joie et les bonnes humeur et volonté  merci_


----------



## ryanux (21 Novembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> _kof kof ! on reprend dans la joie et les bonnes humeur et volonté  merci_



Tu as raison 

T'as le problème également?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2009)

Alors je répète 

il y a un probleme avec les comptes free
je n'ai jamais conclus que le problème vient que de free
j'ai dit problème avec free

et tu demandes plusieurs fois des solutions
solutions données plusieurs fois
et qui *marchent*

passer par un autre chemin , non free , pour gerer les messages Free

maintenant si tu veux pas lire ou appliquer...


----------



## jcleb70 (21 Novembre 2009)

embêté par le même problème... j'ai appelé free, ils n'ont pas l'air très perpicaces  ni informés... ils bottent en touche et disent que c'est un problème Mac...
il faut écrire une réclamation eu service technique, car plus moyen de les joindre par mail, et tchat saturé, et tél super cher... génial free, moi j'envisage de changer pour la bbox, quelqu'un a essayé ?


----------



## ryanux (21 Novembre 2009)

leblondjc a dit:


> embêté par le même problème... j'ai appelé free, ils n'ont pas l'air très perpicaces  ni informés... ils bottent en touche et disent que c'est un problème Mac...
> il faut écrire une réclamation eu service technique, car plus moyen de les joindre par mail, et tchat saturé, et tél super cher... génial free, moi j'envisage de changer pour la bbox, quelqu'un a essayé ?



En même temps, vu que le probléme n'arrive que sous l'application mail, c'est normal qu'ils disent ça 

Bbox j'ai jamais essayé mais ils font une offre mobile + box qui a l'air trés interessante si t'as un iphone par ex

En parlant de ça, quelqu'un rencontre le même probléme sur l'iphone? moi ça marche trés bien avec les mêmes comptes que sur mail.


----------



## tef67 (22 Novembre 2009)

J'avais le même problème sur un compte free, après avoir mis dans préférences mail/comptes/avancé/authentification---> mot de passe ... ça marche...pour le moment !  

En même temps j avais seulement un compte qui me demandait de façon récurrente mon mot de passe alors que un autre fonctionnait tout à fait normalement !! ( les deux chez free) 
Donc il doit sans aucun doute y avoir un petit problème parasite venant du serveur de chez free (pourquoi ? ...I fdon't Know !)


----------



## wteaw (22 Novembre 2009)

J'ai "the solution" qui fonctionne chez moi depuis une semaine. Solution donnée par un membre de macGé j'ai zappé son pseudo.  MERCI à toi!

Méthode testée sur mes comptes Free uniquement, donc on commence par : 

1/ préférences mail/comptes/avancé/authentification---> mot de passe

*Ensuite 
* 
2/ Ouvrir le *Trousseau d'accès* > dans Trousseaux sélectionner *session* > Tous les élements > double cliquez sur le compte pop3.free.fr cible (une fenêtre s'ouvre) > cliquez sur l'onglet *Contrôle d'accès *>cocher* : * Autoriser l'accès à cet élément pour toutes les applications&#8230; > Cliquer sur le bouton* Enregistrer les modifications*


----------



## Arthemus (22 Novembre 2009)

Bon je vais essayer.

Si ça marche, j'aurai quand même deux remarques.

D'abord, étant chez free, je n'ai pas de compte pop3. Que des pop tout court ! Est-ce normal ?

Ensuite la modification que tu suggères limite un peu la sécurité car avant, l'accès au compte n'était possible que par Mail. Or maintenant, toutes les applications peuvent y avoir accès ce qui n'est pas forcément ce que l'on veut.

On peut alors en déduire que le problème, pour conclure, vient plutôt de Mail.
Espérons qu'une prochaine mise à jour corrige cela.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2009)

Arthemus a dit:


> D'abord, étant chez free, je n'ai pas de compte pop3. Que des pop tout court ! Est-ce normal ?



Non, ça n'est pas normal, vu que Free ne gère que du pop3. Par contre, il est vrai que la version de protocole pop n'est pas systématiquement indiquée  Tu as bien un compte pop3, ne t'inquiètes pas 



Arthemus a dit:


> Ensuite la modification que tu suggères limite un peu la sécurité car avant, l'accès au compte n'était possible que par Mail. Or maintenant, toutes les applications peuvent y avoir accès ce qui n'est pas forcément ce que l'on veut.



Pourquoi ?tu crains que ton traitement de texte ou ton logiciel de dessin ne vienne pirater tes mails ?  Que toutes les applications aient accès à cette entrée de ton trousseau ne signifie nullement qu'elles auront accès à tes mails. A supposer que tu aies, en plus de Mail, Thunderbird (qui est aussi un client de courrier) sur ton Mac, le fait qu'il ait accès à cette entrée du trousseau ne lui permettra pas pour autant de récupérer ton courrier  Du moins, tant que tu n'auras pas paramétré toi même ton compte de courrier dedans ! Quant aux autres applications, que veux tu qu'elles fassent de cette information ?


----------



## wteaw (22 Novembre 2009)

Messieurs pas de crise de paranoïa  Enfin je ne force personne à utiliser cette méthode


----------



## luclemaire (13 Décembre 2009)

Apparemment, il y a une solution qui fonctionne pour les comptes de chez Free :

Aller dans Mail > Préférences, cliquer sur "Comptes", sélectionner le compte Free, et cliquer sur l'onglet "Avancé". 

Il y a de fortes chances que face à Authentification, ce soit "POP authentifié (APOP)" qui soit sélectionné. Or il faut absolument changer ce paramètre et choisir "Mot de passe".

Profitez-en pour vérifier que le port est bien 110 et que la case Utiliser SSL n'est pas cochée.

Refermer la fenêtre (en ayant soin d'enregistrer).

Normalement, vous ne devriez plus avoir de problème....


----------



## fantax (13 Décembre 2009)

ryanux a dit:


> Mail me demande sans arrêt mes mots de passes pour mes comptes, j'ai beau cocher le "garder en mémoire dans le trousseau" ou un truc dans le genre, rien n'y fait.



Pour info, j'ai moi aussi ce problème depuis que je suis sous Snow Leopard (mais c'est peut-être une coïncidence). Je suis chez Free et utilise Mail. La suppression des mots de passe dans Trousseau d'accès ne résoud pas le problème. Je vais essayer les solutions préconisées ci-dessus.


----------



## Fmparis (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, eh bein deux petites choses pour témoigner. Concernant le pop ou pop3 chez moi depuis des années chez Free j'ai toujours du pop.free.fr tout court, jamais du pop3. Et pour le mot de passe j'en avais ce problème au début quand j'ai jeté mon PC et acheté mon premier Mac (2006). J'ai juste changé la relève de 1 min à 15 min comme conseillé dans le forum et tout est rentré dans l'ordre depuis. Il n'y a que de temps en temps (très rarement) que ça me redemande. Je fais "annuler" et après ça rentre dans l'ordre tout seul. Bonne soirée


----------



## fantax (8 Janvier 2010)

ryanux a dit:


> Mail me demande sans arrêt mes mots de passes pour mes comptes, j'ai beau cocher le "garder en mémoire dans le trousseau" ou un truc dans le genre, rien n'y fait.
> 
> Merci !



Bonjour (et bonne année)
C'est encore moi. J'ai essayé les solutions ci-dessus, mais ça ne fonctionne pas. La demande de mot de passe se fait maintenant incessante.
Je remarque que dans " Préférences de Mail/Informations du compte", le mot de passe, une fois enregistré, disparaît par la suite - de même qu'il disparaît simultanément dans "Trousseau d'accès".
Je ne m'explique pas cette cette suppression alors que les autres entrées des "Préférences" restent enregistrées.
Je suis chez Free et sous Snow Léopard. Je dois dire que l'utilisation de Mail devient quasi impossible maintenant.http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## Filalex (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai suivi toute cette discussion. J'ai le meme souci que 'essaie de regler depuis un bon moment. La premiere fois que c'est arrivé c'etais avec la 10.5 mais pas au debut et cela persite sur Snow... Je suis chez free depuis 5 ans. J'en ai conclu que cela venais de chez eux lors des migrations des boites mails. Apparement c'est pas ça. je suis actuellement en relation mail donc un mail par 24h avec eux. Cela n'avance pas. Jai essayer les astuces cité ci dessus et maintenant tout mes comptes (j'en ai 4) se deconnecte une fois sur deux sans me demander les mots de passes. Des que j'ai une info de FREE valable je vous la communiquerais en attendant si il y a un technicien de chez FREE qui lis cette discussion, il serait le bien venu pour nous aider.
Merci


----------



## fantax (8 Janvier 2010)

Filalex a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> J'ai suivi toute cette discussion. J'ai le meme souci que 'essaie de regler depuis un bon moment. La premiere fois que c'est arrivé c'etais avec la 10.5 mais pas au debut et cela persite sur Snow... Je suis chez free depuis 5 ans. J'en ai conclu que cela venais de chez eux lors des migrations des boites mails. Apparement c'est pas ça. je suis actuellement en relation mail donc un mail par 24h avec eux. Cela n'avance pas. Jai essayer les astuces cité ci dessus et maintenant tout mes comptes (j'en ai 4) se deconnecte une fois sur deux sans me demander les mots de passes. Des que j'ai une info de FREE valable je vous la communiquerais en attendant si il y a un technicien de chez FREE qui lis cette discussion, il serait le bien venu pour nous aider.
> Merci



On attend ça avec impatience. Merci pour la démarche. Je viens de rebooter sur Léopard à partir d'un DD externe. Je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est mieux. Je reviens donc sur Snow. Si ça persiste j'abandonnerai Mail en espérant que le pb lui est spécifiquement lié.


----------



## clochelune (8 Janvier 2010)

j'ai décoché authentification par pop dans les préférences mail (dans  compte : "avancé") pour mettre "mot de passe"


ça marche pour le moment mais je créerai tout de même ce compte gmail

edit pour créer un compte Gmail.com


sinon se créer un compte Gmail.com qui importe tout
c'est hyper simple à faire

d'abord le créer sur votre navigateur web préféré et ensuite dans mail
et depuis votre navigateur vous demandez à importer la messagerie que vous utilisez et hop

je viens de le faire

Mail configure automatiquement

juste, pour Mail allez dans

 préférences : compte 
cliquez sur +
ça crée un autre compte

 mettre le nom d'utilisateur
puis l'adresse mail créée sous gmail.com (et pas gmail.fr)
le mot de passe choisi
et hop mail configure tout seul


----------



## Filalex (12 Janvier 2010)

fantax a dit:


> On attend ça avec impatience. Merci pour la démarche. Je viens de rebooter sur Léopard à partir d'un DD externe. Je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est mieux. Je reviens donc sur Snow. Si ça persiste j'abandonnerai Mail en espérant que le pb lui est spécifiquement lié.



Bonjour,
Finalement j'ai laissé le parametrage comme "cochelune" et j'avoue depuis 4 jours plus de messages d'erreur. Free m'a renvoyé le message suivant si cela peux vous aider:








RÉPONSE DE L'ASSISTANCE MAIL DE FREE
#

Cher utilisateur, 

Je viens de prendre connaissance de votre courrier, et je vous réponds aussitôt : 

Je ne saurais vous informer sur ce problème précis et complexe,car je ne gére pas le service de messagerie, de ce fait, je vous dirige vers un autre service. 

Le support abonnés (hotline, tchat, mail) ne traite pas les questions de 
gestion du courrier,les postmasters du service indiqué ne s'occupent que de la messagerie, et des problèmes qui en résultent. 


Nous vous conseillons de contacter le Postmaster de Free pour lui signaler les problèmes que vous rencontez, concernant votre compte de messagerie, 
afin de trouver rapidement une solution à votre problème. 

Information du service en question : 

http://faq.free.fr/?s=proxad.free 

à droite de la page il y a ces rubriques : 

Nous contacter 

Assistance Tchat 

Assistance Mail 

Newsgroups 

Autres moyens 


Vous cliquerez sur : 

"Forums » Newsgroups ProXad - Les services associés" 

proxad.free.services.messagerie : réservé à tout ce qui est relatif au service de messagerie électronique Free : Webmail, souci dans l'envoi ou la réception via POP/IMAP/SMTP, etc. 

Voici l'adresse ; 
http://faq.free.fr/?s=news+messagerie 

Détaillez bien les problèmes, les messages d'erreurs, les questions à poser, les postmasters vous répondront, ou alors des freenautes avertis vous aiguilleront. 

PS ; Vous devez démarrer la session outlook express, vous verrez alors les messages des freenautes, postez alors 
le vôtre. 
______________ 
______________ 

Pour lire et publier des messages dans un groupe de discussion, vous devez configurer un compte de news. 

Ouvrez le menu Outils, cliquez sur Comptes, sur Ajouter puis sur News. Entrez enfin les informations utiles à votre prestataire de services Internet. 

Vous pouvez facilement trouver des groupes de discussion qui vous intéressent. 

Ouvrez le menu Outils et cliquez sur Groupes de discussion. Entrez un mot ou un sujet et les groupes de discussion qui contiennent ce critère s'affichent 
Cliquez ensuite sur Répondre au groupe pour envoyer une réponse au groupe ou sur Répondre à l'expéditeur pour envoyer une réponse à l'auteur du message uniquement. 
_______________________________ 



Configurer les Newsgroups sur Thunderbird#709 

Afin d'accéder aux Newsgroups Proxad/Free, vous devez paramétrer un client News.Ici, nous utiliserons le logiciel Mozilla Thunderbird. 

Lancez le logiciel ThunderBird. 

Dans l'onglet Fichier, cliquez sur Nouveau puis Compte. 

Choisissez Compte forums de discussion et cliquez sur Suivant. 

Saisissez votre nom tel que vous souhaitez qu'il apparaisse, puis votre adresse eMail. Nous vous conseillons de ne pas l'indiquer de façon intégrale afin d'éviter le SPAM, comme dans l'exemple. Cliquez sur Suivant. 

Remplissez le champ Serveur de forums avec news.free.fr, et cliquez sur Suivant. 

Entrez ici l'intitulé du dossier tel qu'il apparaîtra dans votre logiciel Thunderbird, cliquez sur Suivant, puis sur Terminer. 

Une fois le dossier news configuré, vous devez vous "abonner" aux groupes qui vous intéressent. 
soit "messagerie". 

Je reste à votre entière disposition pour toute information complémentaire et je vous souhaite une bonne année 2010.

Cordialement.
Danielle Pierrette, Service Mailer Free


----------



## LEP78550 (18 Janvier 2010)

J'avais aussi ce problème depuis pas mal de temps, en fouillant sur le forum, je suis tombé sur ce post, j'ai modifié les préférences de mail en cochant l'authentification par mot de passe et ça fonctionne, pourtant je suis moi aussi chez Free!! Pourvu que ça dure, merci du conseil...


----------



## fantax (20 Janvier 2010)

LEP78550 a dit:


> J'avais aussi ce problème depuis pas mal de temps, en fouillant sur le forum, je suis tombé sur ce post, j'ai modifié les préférences de mail en cochant l'authentification par mot de passe et ça fonctionne, pourtant je suis moi aussi chez Free!! Pourvu que ça dure, merci du conseil...



Eh bien moi je n'ai pas cette chance. Aucune solution ne marche. Comportement complètement capricieux. Hyperlassant. Je vais fini par laisser tomber Mail. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi certaines solutions semblent fonctionner chez les uns et non chez les autres.


----------



## Gos34 (30 Janvier 2010)

wteaw a dit:


> J'ai "the solution" qui fonctionne chez moi depuis une semaine. Solution donnée par un membre de macGé j'ai zappé son pseudo.  MERCI à toi!
> 
> Méthode testée sur mes comptes Free uniquement, donc on commence par :
> 
> ...


Merci wteaw, ta solution est efficace.
J'ai 4 comptes chez free en pop.free.fr et maintenant...Mail, ne me demande plus de mots de passe...


----------



## fantax (31 Janvier 2010)

Gos34 a dit:


> Merci wteaw, ta solution est efficace.
> J'ai 4 comptes chez free en pop.free.fr et maintenant...Mail, ne me demande plus de mots de passe...



Grand merci également. J'ai suivi la démarche sur mon Imac et mes trois comptes ne me pourrissent plus l'existence.
Une chose curieuse cependant. Le même problème se posait sur mon Macbookpro et s'est résolu de lui-même ces derniers jours sans que l'option (j'ai vérifié) "autoriser l'accès à cet élément etc." soit pour autant cochée.
De toutes façons il doit y avoir un lutin dans la machine qui s'amuse. Par ex je n'arrivais pas à maintenir l'icône "Accueil" dans la barre d'outil de Safari. Or depuis quelques temps elle y demeure de façon permanente.
Et encore:  j'étais obligé de rentrer mon pseudo  et id dans ce forum à chaque ouverture (avec safari - le pb ne se pose pas avec Firefox). Or j'ai l'impression (à confirmer) que, aujourd'hui, ce pb est lui aussi résolu.


----------



## fantax (2 Février 2010)

fantax a dit:


> Grand merci également. J'ai suivi la démarche sur mon Imac et mes trois comptes ne me pourrissent plus l'existence.
> Une chose curieuse cependant. Le même problème se posait sur mon Macbookpro et s'est résolu de lui-même ces derniers jours sans que l'option (j'ai vérifié) "autoriser l'accès à cet élément etc." soit pour autant cochée.
> De toutes façons il doit y avoir un lutin dans la machine qui s'amuse. Par ex je n'arrivais pas à maintenir l'icône "Accueil" dans la barre d'outil de Safari. Or depuis quelques temps elle y demeure de façon permanente.
> Et encore:  j'étais obligé de rentrer mon pseudo  et id dans ce forum à chaque ouverture (avec safari - le pb ne se pose pas avec Firefox). Or j'ai l'impression (à confirmer) que, aujourd'hui, ce pb est lui aussi résolu.



Hélas, je me suis réjoui un peu trop vite. Le fonctionnement de Mail demeure bien capricieux malgré la procédure conseillée. Le mot de passe disparaît de temps à autres des Préférences de Mail (et le compte pop du trousseau de clé disparaît conséquemment) ou encore l'option du trousseau de clé "autoriser l'accès à cet élément" se décoche tout seul. Le Mac semble ne pas (ou ne plus)  pouvoir retenir certains paramètres ou certaines données rentrées


----------



## gib12 (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'étais dans le même cas et ces réponses "positives et négatives" m'ont servi. C'est pourquoi je confirme que lorsqu'on atterrit sur certains forums alors que d'autres sont plus appropriés cela ne veut pas forcément dire que l'on n'a pas cherché, d'autant plus que c'est souvent le moteur de recherche qui nous aiguille....peut-être faudrait-il qu'il soit plus pertinent dans les items de recherche.
MERCI A TOUS 
PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## clochelune (6 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> parce que  un probleme qui est chez A ou chez B ou chez C  , ne voudrait pas dire que le problleme peut etre  causé par quelque chose chez A ou B ou C?
> faudra reviser tes cours de raisonnements logiques
> 
> ...



je rejoins pascal, j'ai opté pour l'ajout d'un compte gmail (j'étais sous free et j'avais ce soucis) et depuis tout roule!!
et depuis gmail tu transfères tous tes messages free

pour l'ajout d'un compte tu vas dans préférence mail, cliques sur compte et sur le petit plus, un nouveau compte se crée, tu suis les démarches et le tour est joué!!



tu as aussi la possibilité d'importer thunderbird si tu utilises firefox

bon week-end

ps perso sous free  j'avais testé plusieurs options, à un moment le mot de passe n'était plus demandé mais je ne recevais pas la moitié de mes courriels...


----------



## P'tit Louis (7 Février 2010)

Macopele a dit:


> J'avais ce problème depuis la MàJ en 10.6.2 et la solution je l'ai trouvée sur le forum.
> Dans les préférences mail sur l'onglet avancé il faur mettre authentification: mot de passe. Je suis aussi chez Free. Depuis tout roule sur mes 5 BAL.




Bonjour,
J'ai fait ça hier et depuis, je touche du bois, il ne me demande plus mon mot de passe...
On croise les doigts et on se tient au courant.


----------



## fantax (7 Février 2010)

P'tit Louis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai fait ça hier et depuis, je touche du bois, il ne me demande plus mon mot de passe...
> On croise les doigts et on se tient au courant.



Sur mon Macbook Pro 10.6.2 le problème est apparu est s'est résolu de lui-même (dans  Mail:avancé:"mot de passe", et dans Trousseau de clé: contrôle d'accès: case "autoriser l'accès à " DÉCOCHÉE.

Sur mon IMac 10.6.1 , la procédure conseillée plus haut semblait devoir donner des résultats, mais hélas de courte durée. Je suis donc passé hier à SL 10.6.2 et pour l'instant (depuis hier) ça roule.
(Mail: "mot de passe / Trousseau: case  "autoriser l'accès" COCHÉE (je n'ose la décocher pour voir ce que ça donne)


----------



## nonovsg (22 Juillet 2010)

"_J'avais ce problème depuis la MàJ en 10.6.2 et la solution je l'ai trouvée sur le forum. 
Dans les préférences mail sur l'onglet avancé il faur mettre authentification: mot de passe. Je suis aussi chez Free. Depuis tout roule sur mes 5 BAL_."

je confirme, ça marche très bien !


----------



## MarKo_H (29 Juillet 2010)

ah je suis content de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul à vivre ce problème avec mail.  Bien entendu vivant au Canada mon fournisseur internet n'est pas le même que vous, mais il semblerait à lire vos entrés que ce pourrait être un problème de "Mail" tout simplement.... et des petits lutins qui s'amuse à boquer le système lol

bon maintenant allons voir si quelqu'un parle d'Entourage maintenant.:hein:


----------



## kinon2 (29 Juillet 2010)

J'avais ce problème depuis longtemps avec ma boite free dans mail. Suite à une news de magG concernant l'appli 1Password qui gère les mots de passe  dans safari, j'ai installé cette appli et désactivé donc l'utilisation du trousseau par safari.
Depuis free dans mail ne me demande plus mon mot de passe.ouf
 

PS j'espère que c'est définitif...


----------

